# طلب تركيبة برسيل جل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك



## محبة الخالق (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عضو جديد بينكم ويتمنى ما تردو طلبي لاني محتاجه ضروري 

بطلب من كل المهندسين المحترمين تركيبة برسيل جل سائل 

ولو سمحتو اسماء المركبات العلميه بالعربي وطريقة التحضير 

وياريت تذكرو كيف بدي حافظ على الاوكسجين الناتج من بربورات الصوديوم في هالتركيبه 


مشكورين سلفا والله يوفقكم ويديمكم ذخر وعطاء للامه كلها


ارجو الاهتمام وشكرا


----------



## mohasoli (7 مايو 2011)

نحن في انتظار المساعدة


----------



## محبة الخالق (7 مايو 2011)

وينكم يا مهندسينااااااااااااااااا المحترمين بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## محبة الخالق (8 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده مع ذكر عمل كل ماده لو سمحتووووووووووووو


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اسف لأنى تأخرت عن المنتدى واصحابى الأ عزاء والمهندسين الكرام


----------



## نسيم2010 (5 يونيو 2011)

اذا ممكن كتاب حتى لو باللغه الانجليزيه ما في مشكله


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

راسلنا على [email protected]


----------



## Teknovalley (10 يونيو 2011)

و الله ياأخي الكريم فيما يلي تركيبة كتبها أحد الأخوة الكرام في هذا الملتقى وحبيت أنقلهالك لعموم الفائدة
أرجو أن تستفيد منها أنت وجميع الاخوة هنا وهي كالاتي
منظف سائل محدود الرغوة 
فى وعاء من الستانلستيل وخلاط ذو سرعة بطيئة ضع التالى 

1- 8 كجم فاتى اسيد من زيت جوز الهند المعالج 
2- 25 كجم ماء 
3- 5 كجم محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( تركيز 40 % ) 
ويتم التقليب عند حرارة حوالى 50 درجة مؤية حتى يصبح المحلول رائق ومتجانس ثم اضف التالى بنفس الترتيب 
4- 4 كجم مشتت لا تشاردى ( غير ايونى ) 
5- 1.7 كجم مونوايثانول امين 
6- 4 كجم صوديوم سلفونات الكيل بنزين 
7- 1 كجم اثيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد (EDTA) 
8- 8 كجم هيدروتروب ( sodium p-toluenesulfonate ) 
9- 10 كجم صوديوم تريبولى فوسفات او تيترا بوتاسيوم بيروفوسفات 
10 - 10 كجم محلول سيلكات بوتاسيوم تركيز 40 % 
11- 0.2 كجم منصع ضوئى 
ثم يضاف لهم ( مع الاستمرار فى التقليب ) 
12 - 20 كجم عبارة عن محلول مكون من ( 2 كجم سى ام سى مذابين فى 18 كجم من الماء ) 

سيكون المنتج اشبة باللوشن ولكن يمكن استعمال الاضافة رقم 12 مكونة من ( 20 كجم من محلول 5 % من ال بى فى بى بدلا من استعمال السى ام سى مما سيعطى المنتج شكل رائق )
وجاري التجربة و الله الموفق و هو من وراء القصد


----------



## nebilhasnaoui (7 سبتمبر 2011)

طريق صنع برسيل مع التفسير بالكامل بنفس تركيبة شركة هنكل
اتصل على الخاص
[email protected]


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

